

From .coffee to .email to .xyz: The Web's crazy new reality is here - bhauer
http://www.cnet.com/news/from-coffee-to-email-to-xyz-the-webs-crazy-new-reality-is-here/

======
andymoe
I've decided to pretend these TLDs just don't exist and move on with my life
(and code) for now.

